# Dehillerin "Dovetailed" Pans? Cornfused.



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I've visited the Dehillerin website; and, elsewhere, I've seen the term "Dovetailed" applied to their copper cookware. What is meant by "Dovetailed"? 

Here is their website:
http://www.e-dehillerin.fr/presentationA.html


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Dunno.
The term is used in carpentry and in that context it is a way to join two pieces of wood. You cut a series of "dovetails" in the wood which are kind of like a truncated "V". 
The term is also used to describe any two things that fit closely together, either literally or figuratively.
I can only imagine that in this cookware, there is some process in the manufacturing where two pieces (handle and pot perhaps?) are dovetailed together.

Jock


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I can't find where Dehillerin uses the term "dovetail." Could you point me to the specific page on their site where it is used? I've never heard it used before in reference to copper cookware.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dovetailed is a way of bringing the copper together at it's open joints. Certian copper cookware, Mostly older ccokware had some dovetailed finishes applied to them. This makes for a very well made piece of cook ware. Dehillerin is one of the finist you can buy. You will pay a heafty price for them,but you will never replace them.
The dovetail effect looks almost like tounge and groove.
cc


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Cape chef,
I kiss your hand as a mark of respect to your knowledge. your spelling may be as bad as as mine, but your knowledge is far, far greater:smiles: 
P.S. there's no smiley of anyone bowing and I'm not computer literate enough to know where to find one!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Hi to all:

I saw the term applied to a Dehillerin item that was for sale on ebay. I know its definition and application in the field of woodworking but not in metallurgy as in fusing copper to some other metal.


----------

